
The AI Breakthrough That Won’t Happen - zekers
http://pointersgonewild.com/2015/05/10/the-ai-breakthrough-that-wont-happen/
======
cLeEOGPw
There are no AGI because no AI lives in the real world like humans do.
Fundamental exposure to the real world is the key to AGI. You can't expect an
algorithm to understand real world in similar way we do when all it sees is
pictures, graphs and data points. AI needs to be able to interact with world
the way we do to gain any kind of sentience.

